# Colt 32 Auto



## bernielink (Aug 22, 2012)

I was handed down a Colt 32 auto. Don't know anything about it. Serial # 4545xx. Can someone tell me about when it was made, model #, value range? Thanks, Bernie







My father in law never fired it & it was given to him as a gift, It doesn't look to me like it's ever been fired.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

My goodness, that's some father-in-law you have there. A Colt 1903 Pocket Hammerless? Lucky dog.


----------



## bernielink (Aug 22, 2012)

berettatoter said:


> My goodness, that's some father-in-law you have there. A Colt 1903 Pocket Hammerless? Lucky dog.


Any idea what it's worth, when it was mfg., etc? Thanks, Bernie


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Worth? About $1,500.00, or, since it may be a virgin, maybe even more.

When manufactured? Look at serial number listing at: https://unblinkingeye.com/Guns/1903C/1903c.html


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Don't ever sell it.

AFS


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Wow, real nice, I wouldn't sell it either. I think that they were made from 1903 to 1945? That appears to be a rather low serial number as they made made well over 500,000 of them. However that number includes the Model 1908 in .380.

What it's worth is anyone's guess? It all determines on what somebody would be willing to pay for it. I base that train of thought by watching a lot of car auctions.


----------



## bernielink (Aug 22, 2012)

1924. Thanks Steve, much appreciated, Bernie


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

That is a beautiful Colt and there are some that will pay high dollar to get it into their collection.
*A family firearm is priceless IMHO and should be coveted by a family member. Read post#5!!!!!
*Your father-in-law did you a honor by passing it to you. It is a fantastic firearm.


----------

